

Ask HN: SaaS Analytics for Stripe, Paypal and Coinbase - ashenj

We are building a webapp that gathers data from your Stripe, Paypal and Coinbase accounts, and intelligently combines them to give you a unified view of all your important metrics (like MRR, Churn, ARPU, etc.).<p>It would be really helpful to get some feedback from SaaS companies:<p>1) What do you use to measure your SaaS metrics?<p>2) We currently support Stripe, Paypal and Coinbase -- what payment system should we add next?<p>3) Any other general feedback or features that you&#x27;d like to see in a SaaS payment analytics dashboard?<p>We&#x27;ll be launching soon. You can sign up to be notified of our launch:  www.mightyiq.com
======
z3t4
Metrics alone is not worth much. But if the app could help you optimize for
higher gains, it would make it valuable.

~~~
ashenj
Thanks for your comment. We're starting off with displaying metrics as it's a
simple way to gain insight on how your company is doing. Later, we plan on
adding suggestions on how to optimize specific metrics.

